# R.I.P. Dennis Hopper



## midphase (May 29, 2010)

Damn, that's #2 in the series....who's next?


----------



## sadatayy (May 29, 2010)

damnit. we will never forget your oscar winning performance in water world


----------



## choc0thrax (May 29, 2010)

I'll always remember him for his _excellent_ Russian accent in the first season of 24.


----------



## sadatayy (May 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:


> I'll always remember him for his _excellent_ Russian accent in the first season of 24.



how do you know if it was excellent are you russian? just curious

but why it's always the cool guys that gotta go. why can't it be lady gaga or paris hilton or jerry bruckheimer or something


----------



## choc0thrax (May 29, 2010)

sadatayy @ Sat May 29 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll always remember him for his _excellent_ Russian accent in the first season of 24.
> ...



I was being sarcastic. Dennis Hopper should never be cast as Russian.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 29, 2010)

sadatayy @ Sat May 29 said:


> but why it's always the cool guys that gotta go. why can't it be lady gaga or paris hilton or jerry bruckheimer or something



Jerry Bruckheimer is actually a really nice guy.


----------



## sadatayy (May 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:


> sadatayy @ Sat May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > but why it's always the cool guys that gotta go. why can't it be lady gaga or paris hilton or jerry bruckheimer or something
> ...



so was gary coleman. but if you had to see one of them go which would it be? 


but touche. how bout michael 'odious' bay then?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 29, 2010)

sadatayy @ Sat May 29 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > sadatayy @ Sat May 29 said:
> ...



If I had to choose one to live it would easily be Bruckheimer. (what a weird conversation).


----------



## choc0thrax (May 29, 2010)

Oh and BTW I think this is the best Hopper scene ever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B21nx4YvqM


----------



## KingIdiot (May 29, 2010)

poor Feck


----------



## handz (May 29, 2010)

Too sad

my personal favorite (and one of my favorite moviesas well) scene would be this one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_5sQyHnbY4


----------



## midphase (May 29, 2010)

Uwe Boll?


----------



## handz (May 29, 2010)

midphase @ Sat May 29 said:


> Uwe Boll?



:roll:


----------



## midphase (May 29, 2010)

I know I know....sorry....poor Uwe doesn't get no respek.

Truth be told, I'd probably be extremely happy to get hired on one of his films....even if it was Bloodrayne 2 (or 3).


----------



## handz (May 29, 2010)

I would be happy if he never make any more movies ever.


----------



## chimuelo (May 30, 2010)

Just got home and heard this.
Broke out my 8 track sountrack from Easy Rider and smiled for a while.
We still have Jack Nicholson..


----------



## Narval (May 30, 2010)

That was a kick ass film, I can almost hear it - climb so high, never wanna die... Yeah, I guess some are born to be wild.

Great actor!


----------



## C M Dess (May 30, 2010)

He was cool, will be missed.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 30, 2010)

I will never forget his sicko performance in "Blue Velvet". When he would put that gas mask on his face, he was evil! :twisted: Fantastic actor!


----------



## C M Dess (May 30, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sun May 30 said:


> I will never forget his sicko performance in "Blue Velvet". When he would put that gas mask on his face, he was evil! :twisted: Fantastic actor!



Don't you f-ing look at me! Don't you look at me!...MOMMY??


----------



## Narval (May 30, 2010)

:D 

Priceless!

A really wicked comedian.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYi81hhQ6p0&NR=1


----------



## SvK (May 30, 2010)

"So don't be a good neighbor to her fucker. Or I'll send you a love letter fuck. You know what a love letter is? It's a bullet from a fuckin' gun fucker!"

-Frank Booth

or:

Sicilians:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXjcf47y ... re=related

The BEST monologue ever written by Tarantino, hopper rips it up!!

SvK


----------



## SvK (May 30, 2010)

I love him so much.I will miss you Hopper!

SvK


----------



## choc0thrax (May 30, 2010)

SvK @ Mon May 31 said:


> Sicilians:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXjcf47y ... re=related
> 
> The BEST monologue ever written by Tarantino, hopper rips it up!!
> ...



Sorry, beat you to it.


----------

